# Gator in My Backyard



## Retired (Mar 4, 2009)

While having my breakfast this morning, I noticed *this* in my backyard...about forty feet from where I was sitting (inside)...    :whew:

Not entirely unusual for where we are located, but closer than usual...


----------



## ladylore (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

Awww - Your pet wanted to say good morning Steve.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

Don't think of it as a pet... or as a threat. Think about it as a new set of luggage.


----------



## Jackie (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

You could start a business selling handbags


----------



## white page (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

Yikes , that's amazing , . what would you do if it came very close ?


----------



## Retired (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*



> what would you do if it came very close ?



They say....alligators are afraid of humans, but sometimes uninformed people feed them, which causes them to associate people with food.

The key is to keep your distance, _unless you need luggage_


----------



## white page (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

  just for you TSOW


----------



## Retired (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

That is very, very funny!  Thank you!

Steve


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

...pretty purse, wallet, belt...

"Hello my little Gucci (Prada, Vuitton, Cartier)!" 

This is what I see


----------



## white page (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

do you think you could handle that one TSOW ,? :clap:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

Oh dear, I think Steve and Dr. Baxter have already rubbed off on you! :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

That is amazing Steve, yet pretty scary too.    That is crazy people are feeding Alligators :yikes3:  but then again, here we had Coyote coming into residental areas and the wildlife folks were thinking people were feeding those too :yikes3:

Always nice to look at nature.  Those types of animals, always from a distance.

Thanks for sharing Steve.  Although scary, Mr or Ms Alligator is beautiful.


----------



## Retired (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*



> Mr or Ms Alligator is beautiful



We enjoy watching them immensely, and try to protect them from the threat of humans.

Could not get close enough to tell if it was Mr. or Mrs.   .....:red:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

..just to be clear - I own no alligator apparel!  I love animals, but love to joke around even more


----------



## NicNak (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*



TSOW said:


> We enjoy watching them immensely, and try to protect them from the threat of humans.




I love to hear about these efforts.  Sometimes the animals that are not in the presumed "cute and cuddily" catagory go less protected.

My good friend has a turtle rescue and I learned how amazing these creatures are too. :turtle4:  I always had a respect for reptiles and amphibians, but my respect for them has grown enormous, since having spent time with them.

Big thumbs up to your efforts to help protect the Alligators, Steve.  :clap:



P.S.  I never took your jokes offensively Jazzey or any other persons.  No worries on my part.


----------



## Halo (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Oh..Oh...In My Backyard!*

That picture was awesome Steve....thanks for sharing it


----------

